# geç otur



## FlyingBird

geçmek=to pass
oturmak=to seat

Usually i can hear people saying someone 'sit down' but don't understand why they saying 'geç'.

What geçmek have with it.Shouldn't it be only 'otur?

is it polite or rude phrase?


----------



## Black4blue

It's not rude. *Geç* here means *get in.*
*Geç otur = Get in/come in and sit *


----------



## OEDS-KZ

It is just an informal phrase. 
Come through and sit down.


----------



## Gemmenita

It depends on the *intonation* *and the context* of your sentence:

Here 2 situations to clarify:

1. Your close friend ( or somebody you like) is coming to your house unexpectedly after many years, you are very happy and enthusiast to see her
and you invite her inside and you say very kindly and happily with smile:

Gel, gel! Hoş geldin! Geç otur, sana çay getireyim! (= here means " come in and sit down")


2. A mother, seeing her child, playing in the street, the night before exam, taking him angrily inside the house, says shouting at him:

Allah'ım, ya Rabbim, seninle ne yapayım! Akılsız çocuk! Geeeç, geç otur şuraya, hemen babanı arayacağım! (= here means " go and sit )


----------



## OEDS-KZ

Chaton.marchande said:


> Geç otur, sana çay getiriyim!


Getir*e*yim, yap*a*yım, ver*e*yim, yiy*e*yim, gel*e*yim, kal*a*yım.
Not getiriyim, yapıyım, veriyim, yiyiyim, geliyim, kalıyım.


----------



## Gemmenita

OEDS-KZ said:


> Getir*e*yim, yap*a*yım, ver*e*yim, yiy*e*yim, gel*e*yim, kal*a*yım.
> Not getiriyim, yapıyım, veriyim, yiyiyim, geliyim, kalıyım.



Yes, you are right! A typo maybe coming from fast spoken pronuciation! I will correct it not to mislead!


----------



## FlyingBird

how would you say that in plural when talking to more people? 

geçin oturun?


----------



## OEDS-KZ

FlyingBird said:


> how would you say that in plural when talking to more people?
> 
> geçin oturun?


Yes, right. Geçin(iz) oturun(uz). There is no difference between geçin and geçiniz.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> how would you say that in plural when talking to more people?
> 
> geçin oturun?





OEDS-KZ said:


> Yes, right. Geçin(iz) oturun(uz). There is no difference between geçin and geçiniz.



Yes, "Geçin oturun" is correct and I can say "Geçiniz oturunuz", although it has correct imperatif structure, is not correct and never used _for this case and this expression._


----------

